# First year alone!



## yustenka (Nov 19, 2009)

New member here I just wanted to say hi to the fellow ladies out there. I have been hunting for many years, but this year is my first year going solo. Usually i go with my dad, but he is recovering from surgery and can't go out. My bf has no interest in hunting, other than eating the meat I bring home. I am enjoying my solo adventur, but its slow hunting for firearm so far. Went out for the first 3 days of hunting season on public land in Portland and only saw one doe too far away to shoot. Really excited though, because i talked a friend into letting me hunt on their private land last minute for this weekend. Hopefully will get lucky. I have never bagged a buck before (don't see many on public land) and have my fingers crossed that this is my year!


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

good luck out there!


----------



## BigSky (Apr 10, 2008)

Good luck to ya. Maybe you can hook up with a gal from this site to kick around with in the wood's.


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

yustenka said:


> New member. I have never bagged a buck before (don't see many on public land) and have my fingers crossed that this is my year!


Hi, and welcome !

dont think like that about the bucks, I shot a pretty nice 8 pt on the opener this year-State land buck

Last year I got a pretty nice 10 pt during bow season-States Land Buck

so dont hesitate to enjoy states land!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to M-S. 


Hey, don't knock having to hunt solo. This could be your year you know. That's how it sometimes works. Just when you think you don't have a chance IT happens. 

So, keep the faith, give it your all, and no matter what. Don't you give up until you are forced to come January 1. 

You'll get one if you want it bad enough. 

Good luck, be safe and shoot straight. 

Oh and when you DO get your deer. Be sure and share with us.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

welcome. I haven't seen anything but a tiny doe on private land surrounded by lots of other private land also.


----------

